
Relentless Competition Drives Down Ethernet Switch Costs - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/03/22/relentless-competition-drives-down-ethernet-switch-costs/
======
unparagoned
Weird headline. Could have just called it public funded technology improvement
help reduce costs of switches...

~~~
gumby
The article doesn't make that claim. Is that really the case?

------
lousken
I am looking for some cheap 16/24 port 10Gbit RJ-45 switch for my house. Any
recommendations?

~~~
extra88
Cheap compared to what? I've been looking at a 4-port SFP+ switch from
Mikrotik but they have a 16 SFP+ port switch for $399. Their SFP+ RJ-45 module
is $65 If you fill all the ports, that's $1,439 total but my understanding is
these modules are relatively hot, you may want to enhance the cooling.

CRS317-1G-16S+RM
[https://mikrotik.com/product/crs317_1g_16s_rm](https://mikrotik.com/product/crs317_1g_16s_rm)

S+RJ10
[https://mikrotik.com/product/s_rj10](https://mikrotik.com/product/s_rj10)

Edit: Googling "10Gbit RJ-45 switch" turns up a blog article from last year
with another option if you really only want RJ45, Netgear ProSAFE 16-port
10-Gigabit Smart Managed Switch (XS716T) ~$1,300. There's also a 28-port model
for a little over $2,000.

[https://nascompares.com/2018/01/19/cheapest-10gbe-
switches/](https://nascompares.com/2018/01/19/cheapest-10gbe-switches/)

~~~
lousken
Cheap compared to nothing, I just meant that I don't need those switches to be
enterprise grade (in terms of throughput), just home enthusiast grade :)

~~~
extra88
I saw a YouTube review of one of the smaller Mikrotik switches and they found
if you used the router features the throughput dropped significantly (like
over 8Gbps as a "dumb" switch down to 3Gbps with some routing enabled), the
same could be true for the larger ones.

The Netgear's spec PDF includes some more detail about the hardware, the
XS716T has 600 MHz Cortex-A9 Single Core, 512MB RAM 8MB SPI + 256MB NAND
FLASH, but I'm not knowledgeable enough to make a comparison or have a sense
of whether that's enough. I can see that the MikroTik has a 800MHz dual core
Marvell Prestera 98DX8216 (a 32-bit ARMv7 processor) with 1GB RAM and 16GB
flash storage. Of course, the software running on that hardware is also
crucial; many Android phones have better hardware specs than iPhones yet the
iPhones soundly out-perform them at many tasks.

[https://www.netgear.com/images/datasheet/switches/SmartSwitc...](https://www.netgear.com/images/datasheet/switches/SmartSwitches/XS708T_XS712Tv2_XS716T_XS728T_XS748T_DS.pdf)

~~~
detaro
At that kind of task, the "main" CPU isn't that relevant: It's hopelessly
underpowered to actually handle the traffic anyways, so the more important
question for performance is what the data plane hardware can do without
getting help from the CPU.

